# Cabbage Rolls



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Cabbage Rolls1/2 cup rice 1 lb. hamburger1 1/4 cups milk 1 cup milk1 lg. head cabbage 1/4 teas pepperBrown Sugar 1/2 teas.saltWaterCook Rice in 1 1/4 cups milk until fluffy.Remove cabbage leaves from head by immersing in hot water.Combine meat with 1 cup milk, salt,pepper and cooked rice.Spoon a little of the mixture on each leaf, roll and tuck ends of cabbage in, making little bundles.Secure with toothpicks if necessary.Brown in hot oil, Place the rolls in large flat pan, sprinkle with brown sugar & water. Cover and cook slowly in oven about 2 hrs,or until done. Oven temp 325' to 350'This is a different version than the ones cooked in tomato sauce. Maro





















[This message has been edited by Maro (edited 09-30-1999).]


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Do you have a good one for the kind that ARE cooked in tomato sauce?Wes


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Wes & Tracy: Yes I do it is somewhere in my recpies.I will look it up and get back to you.After trying this one though we liked it better.Sorry you guys still do not live in Denver. I feel very lonely here by myself. Maro


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

We miss it too. My new company just opened an office there, but I think the next move we make will be somewhere like Pennsylvania(sp) or up state NY. It's beautiful up there, breath taking and seasonal, so far Florida sucks. 86 degrees today with the humidity bringing it up to 90, give me a break already it's October.Wes


----------

